# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  افادات عن العنب

## ريمي

افادت دراسة اميركية جديدة بأن مركبا في العنب وبعض النباتات الاخرى يقلل هرم الجسم ويعزز صحة القلب والعظام كما يقلل حدوث اعتام عدسة العين، من دون ان يطيل الاعمار. وقال باحثون في كلية الطب بجامعة هارفاد انهم درسوا تأثير مركب يدعى “ريزفيراتول” resveratrol اضيف الى غذاء فئران التجارب في منتصف اعمارها. وقد ادى هذا المركب الى تعزيز صحة الفئران العامة. وفقا لما ذكره ديفيد سينكلير الباحث في الجامعة الذي اشرف على البحث.
وقد نجحت الفئران التي تم اطعامها بغذاء عال بالسعرات الحرارية مع مركب “ريزفيراتول” في العيش والحياة لفترة اطول من الفئران التي تناولت الغذاء عالي السعرات لوحده. وقال رفائيل دي كابو الباحث في معهد الهرم الوطني الذي شارك في الدراسة المنشورة في مجلة “سيل ميتابوليزم”، ان هذا المركب قد أزال كل التأثيرات السيئة للدهون الكثيرة.
ويوجد مركب “ريزفيراتول” بكثرة في العنب خصوصا في قشرته، وفي عصيره، وثمار بعض العنبيات، وفي الفول السوداني والبرقوق والصنوبر. وقد تم استخلاصه لاول مرة عام 1974 ولم تعرف فوائده الا عام 1997مركّب في العنب يقلل الهرم ولا يطيل الأعمار

----------


## Evil

شكرا يا جميل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور مصطفى

----------


## fares

العنب.. يؤخر سن اليأس ويخفض الضغط ويعالج الإمساك

يعتبر العنب من الفواكه ذات القيمة الغذائية والعلاجية الجيدة.. وقد عرف منذ قدم الزمان حيث تناوله الصينيون والهنود رغبة في القيمة الغذائية العالية، كما وقد ورد ذكره في القرآن الكريم حيث قال تعالى: {فأنبتنا فيها حباً وعنباً وقضباً} صدق الله العظيم.ويوجد العنب بالألوان مثل الأبيض (الأخضر) وكذلك الأسود والأحمر.* القيمة الغذائية للعنب:يتميز العنب بأنواعه باحتوائه على نسبة جيدة من المواد السكرية سريعة الامتصاص وسهلة الهضم حيث يتركز سكر الجلوكوز وسكر الفركتوز بشكل كبير ويتميز كذلك العنب بغنائه بالفيتامينات مثل فيتامين ج Vit -G وكذلك فيتامين ب Vit-B كما يحتوي على نسبة جيدة من العناصر المعدنية مثل البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والصوديوم.كما يحتوي العنب على مواد ذات مفعول علاجي حيث يحتوي على مركب يعرف ب ريزفيراتول ٍResveratol وتتميز هذه المادة على تأثيرها الايجابي في الحد من تصلب الشرايين حيث لها تأثير مباشر وملحوظ في تقليل نسبة الكولسترول في الدم وخصوصا الكولسترول السيء (LDL) مما تقلل الاصابة بامراض القلب كذلك يوجد في العنب بعض الأحماض التي لها دور في الوقاية من تراكم الجذور الحرة وبالتالي فيعتبر مضاداً جيداً للسرطان.* هشاشة العظام والعنب:تشير الأبحاث العلمية ان مرض هشاشة العظام او ما يعرف كذلك بوهن العظام من الأمراض التي تنتشر بشكل كبير في المجتمعات ولا يخلو مجتمعنا منه الا انه ينتشر بشكل كبير في السيدات حيث تفقد العظام قوتها وصلابتها وقوامها عندما تبدأ في فقد الكالسيوم الذي يعتبر الوحدة الأساسيةلبناء العظام والمحافظة عليها. ويتحكم الهرمونات بشكل مباشر في هذه العملية والتي تبدأ بشكل واضح ومباشر عندما تبلغ السيدات سن اليأس أو انقطاع الدورة الشهرية وعادة تبدأ في بداية الخمسينات وقد تبدأ قبلها بقليل عند بعض السيدات وقد تتأخر ولكن تشير الملاحظات انها تبدأ في اواخر الاربعينات وبداية الخمسينيات عموما عندما تتوقف الدورة الدموية "سن اليأس" والتي تنتج من انخفاض هرمون الاستروجين فان العظام تبدأ في فقد الكالسيوم بالتدرج وللحد من ذلك فان زيادة الهرمون "الاستروجين" واقصد هنا زيادة تركيزه في الدم سوف تحد من عملية فقد العظام للكالسيوم مما يعيق او يقي من الاصابة بوهن العظام ولحسن الحظ فان العنب يحتوي على معدن البودون الهام والمساهم في عملية زيادة هرمون الاستروجين لدى الاناث (السيدات) عند بلوغهن سن اليأس.. وبذلك يعمل هذا الهرمون على الاقلال من التعرض لهذا المرض الصامت هشاشة العظام" في هذه المرحلة السنية حيث كما نعلم ان بداية هذا المرض تكون غير مصاحبة بأي ألم مما يجعل معرفة انتشاره او حدوثه صعبة.. ويعمل هذا الهرمون الهام للسيدات "هرمون الاستروجين" على امتصاص الكالسيوم والذي يكون في الغذاء عادة ولكن نسبة امتصاصه تنخفض مع تقدم العمر عند الرجال وعند النساء عموما الا ان تأثيره عند السيدات اكثر والعمل الذي يقوم به هرمون الاستروجين مهم جدا في عملية امتصاص بل زيادة امتصاص الكالسيوم وكذلك زيادة عملية ترسب واضافة الكالسيوم الى العظام او مهم جدا حيث يساهم بشكل قوي ومباشر في تقوم العظام والحد من هشاشتها وضعفها.. لذلك فان هناك علاقة غير مباشرة لاستهلاك العنب وعملية قوة وسلامة العظام والحد من مشاكل هشاشة العظام.< فوائد أخرى صحية للعنب:لثمار العنب التي تؤكل مباشرة ولعصير العنب العديد من الفوائد الصحية حيث من اهمها..أ يساهم العنب في خفض الضغط المرتفع حيث انه يعتبر مدراً للبول لاحتوائه على نسبة عالية من البوتاسيوم.ب يحد استهلاك العنب من الاصابة بالامساك كما انه يسهل البطن ويفضل استخدامه كمسهل للأطفال يتناول عصير العنب للكبار وللصغار وهو ناجح بشكل جيد للأطفال حيث يعتبر عصير العنب علاجا ناجحا في حالات الامساك حيث يقوم العنب بعملية تنظيف البطن وتسهيل حركة الامعاء.ج يخفض الحموضة وخصوصا الحموضة التي تنتج من عملية عدم سهولة الهضم او عسر الهضم حيث يحتوي العنب على العديد من الأحماض الطبيعية ذات التأثير القاعدي حيث تعادل الحموضة حيث يعادل او يشابه الحليب وهو أسهل من الحليب في الهضم. د يساهم العنب باذن الله في الحد من الاصابة بالسرطان حيث تشير الابحاث ان البلاد التي يكثر فيها انتاج العنب تكاد تكون فيها امراض السرطان منخفضة بل معدومة لأن العنب يحتوي على العديد من العناصر الغذائية التي تساهم في اخراج المواد المسرطنة "الجذور الحرة" وتطرحها خارج الجسم حيث يحتوي العنب على العديد من الفيتامينات والمعادن مضادات للأكسدة مثل فيتامينات (أ،ج) وبعض العناصر المعدنية كما يحتوي العنب على الألياف ذائبة وغير ذائبة.ه للعنب قيمة علاجية عالية وخصوصاً للأشخاص الذين يعانون من اضطرابات او ضعف في الكلى حيث يحتوي العنب على نسبة جيدة من الماء والأملاح بكميات مناسبة كما في الجدول المرفق كما انه يساهم بشكل جيد في عملية تصفية الدم وتنقيته من السموم.واخيرا وعند النظر الى ما تحتويه هذه الثمرة التي رزقنها الله سبحانه وتعالى وذكرها في كتابه ورغم ما قيل عنها الا ان هناك العديد من الفوائد الصحية والمهم حيث يساعد العنب الرياضيين وغيرهم بنسبة جيدة من الطاقة وخصوصا بعد اداء التمارين كما ان العنب يؤكل ناضجاً او عصيراً او يجفف كما في الزبيب حيث تعتبر جميع طرق استهلاكه مفيدة وغنية وعالية القيمة الغذائية.

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## renah

انا ما بحب العنب كثير         بس بموت بالعنب الاحمر والاسود يعني مشكلتي بالخضر بس شكرا على الموضوووووووع:

----------


## fares

:Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

